# Is this drive shaft interchangeable?



## zq8blazer (Nov 22, 2013)

I have this tiller with the shaft pictured attached to my late 80's Kubota:
Taylor Pittsburgh 4' Sub-Compact Gear Driven Rotary Tiller 923-GDT-48

I also have an Ford 9n with a bush hog. Does anyone know if the newer drive shaft will work on the bush hog or will the old drive shaft work on my late 80's Kubota?


----------



## fschukar (Nov 17, 2013)

Are you asking about the driveshaft from the pto to the implement? I'm not sure of the question.
f.


----------



## fschukar (Nov 17, 2013)

My guess is the tiller driveshaft is way to short to power the mower and the reverse is also true. Often the slip clutch on the tiller is an integral part of the shaft so the whole thing would have to be removed and I doubt the mower has the two bolt grooves in the short shaft out of of the powerhead so that won't work either.
f.


----------

